# v12



## firebird (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi

Julian sent me this link, its in Spanish but words are not needed

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YfTtGCsiD8[/ame]

Cheers

Rich


----------



## dsquire (Nov 24, 2011)

Rich

This is a beautiful engine and built by a true craftsman whom I admire. A link very similar to yours of the same video was posted in this same forum 4 days ago. 

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=16605.msg169326#msg169326

Please, before posting links such as this try to check to keep from double posting of information. Thank you. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 25, 2011)

Great engine but what fuel does it use. I dont see any spark plugs?


----------



## bezalel2000 (Nov 25, 2011)

Its a steam/air engine (running on air pressure)

Bez


----------



## firebird (Nov 25, 2011)

Don

Sorry I was in a rush and didn't check. Please feel free to remove this post if you wish.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## dreeves (Nov 25, 2011)

Don, Glad you posted it I missed the first post. Man what a great engine.

Dave


----------



## bezalel2000 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dave

If you go to the original post you'll see a lot more work this guy has done 

worth looking has the same subject title

Bez


----------

